# Dynamic Laboratories T3 legit?



## briguy (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys, my supplier ran out of pharma grade t3 and instead I got some UG labs stuff.
I can't find anything about this lab anywhere, has anyone used them or heard of them?


----------



## rep100 (Jan 21, 2017)

yes. I rep them and keep them in stock they're GTG. Im running their tren test and mast with amazing results. Ive used their aromasin, clen, DNP etc.... their on point no BS


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 21, 2017)

I truly hope your not taking his word on this


----------



## CtrlAll (Mar 1, 2017)

This guy sells on the UG dark web sites Alphabay, Dream market, and Hansa. Lots of negative reviews claiming "fake product, never showed up, and SCAM." The seller goes by "dgslabz." I don't know anything about Dynamic labs and have never tried their products but can tell you just from what I've seen that the seller dgslabz has a history of being bad news.


----------



## briguy (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, anecdotally I can say it has some sort of effect, I've taken a few different underground and pharma t3 labels. I can't speak to the gear though, and the guy actually has pretty good reviews overall on alphabay and was ultra fast shipping to be honest. I've been running about 75 mcg for a few weeks now and feel the same sides as pharma grade. I get super hot, somewhat restless at night, weight comes off fast as long as diet is in check. Anyways this was just to help drop another 10 lbs before starting HGH.


----------



## CtrlAll (Mar 6, 2017)

Bro you need to take Dynamic Lab's dick out of your mouth before you talk to me or else I won't understand what your saying. You and rep100 need to get the **** off this forum. No ones buying your bullshit


----------



## briguy (Mar 6, 2017)

You need to relax bro. You need to re read my original post, I said i've never used this and was skeptical.


----------



## LouisVillian 502 (Mar 13, 2017)

Im actually running their test cyp 300 and tren ace 100 and aromison. So far seems legit but then again im not expierenced and only in wk 3. I know im extremely aggressive and irritable not to mention my libido is ****ing crazy. Ive gained about 5 lbs and keep gaining strength. Seems to me its str8. But who am i. I know its exspensive.


----------

